# Addict meetings now available



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 21, 2016)

I'll start...





"Wheew I feel like I've taken a big step there."

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 21, 2016)

Are those chicklets?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 21, 2016)

And I don't have a problem, everyone else does!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 21, 2016)

I like these addict posts- Lets the sellers know whom is most vulnerable  .......

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 21, 2016)

Those are me twofers, you are in denial and how frigging much for aLloyd of it!?


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 21, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Those are me twofers, you are in denial and how frigging much for aLloyd of it!?



How many Lloyds in a board foot?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 21, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> How many Lloyds in a board foot?


If you have to ask...?





But you are really helping me break my addiction...


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 21, 2016)

Ohhhh....3 or 4.....

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 21, 2016)

@Mike1950 

Uhmmmm... Mike! I'm not an addict, I just like pretty woods. What are dimensions on that set in the bottom picture? Would you be interested in parting with them? And, what you gotta have for them?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 21, 2016)

@Mike1950

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 21, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> @Mike1950
> 
> Uhmmmm... Mike! I'm not an addict, I just like pretty woods. What are dimensions on that set in the bottom picture? Would you be interested in parting with them? And, what you gotta have for them?



 they areeee gone-  I have more of it though.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 21, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> they areeee gone-  I have more of it though.


Having created this assumptive sale I will be expecting my cut...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 21, 2016)

Send me pictures please sir... Looking mostly at those 2 in the middle, and thinking flat work, as much as I like making wood go round and round.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 21, 2016)

I will get pic in AM. No power at moment.


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 21, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I like these addict posts- Lets the sellers know whom is most vulnerable  .......
> 
> View attachment 109519
> 
> ...


You know your not right don't you!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 21, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> You know your not right don't you!


That is what kathie always says but i just thought she was pikin on ol guy. So you think there is a bit of truth to it? Just a wee bit though.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 21, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> That is what kathie always says but i just thought she was pikin on ol guy. So you think there is a bit of truth to it? Just a wee bit though.


Listen to Kathie, methinks she's on to something. I mean, "ugg - wife smart"


----------



## Brink (Jul 21, 2016)

TTMKIAW? 
Help @Don Ratcliff


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 21, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> That is what kathie always says but i just thought she was pikin on ol guy. So you think there is a bit of truth to it? Just a wee bit though.


No one knows you better than your wife, but I would say more than a wee bit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 21, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Listen to Kathie, methinks she's on to something. I mean, "ugg - wife smart"


I am not going to agree with her. Slippery slope there last time i listened i ended up married with 3 more teenages:￼￼

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 21, 2016)

Brink said:


> TTMKIAW?
> Help @Don Ratcliff


This title means Kevin is a weenie

Reactions: Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 21, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> This title means Kevin is a weenie



That's a monkey thing?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 21, 2016)

Brink said:


> That's a monkey thing?


The creating an acronym for a sentence that could be stated plainly but you want to build the suspense is a monkey thing...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 21, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> No one knows you better than your wife, but I would say more than a wee bit.




WHAT!!!!! Ole guy pikin on  

Hey if ya can't be a little crazed now at our age- ya are going to miss out.......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Jul 21, 2016)

Meetings and support groups are for quitters... I'm just getting started!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 21, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Meetings and support groups are for quitters... I'm just getting started!


And yet you are all here. Some have admitted the problem, some are in total denial and some are trolling for weakness. With that said, welcome and the doughnuts are on the table. Yes you have to come here to get them.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 21, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> The creating an acronym for a sentence that could be stated plainly but you want to build the suspense is a monkey thing...



It's called a "brinklet" kind of like a sniglet, but better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 21, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> And yet you are all here. Some have admitted the problem, some are in total denial and some are trolling for weakness. With that said, welcome and the doughnuts are on the table. Yes you have to come here to get them.




I admit to having a problem............

and this should be dry in a few weeks....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 21, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I admit to having a problem............
> 
> and this should be dry in a few weeks....
> 
> ...


That's is a sexy problem

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Jul 21, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I admit to having a problem............
> 
> and this should be dry in a few weeks....
> 
> ...



It is criminal how thin you sliced that!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Jul 22, 2016)

@Don Ratcliff , I hope this is a fishing, or maybe motorcycle reference.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 22, 2016)

SENC said:


> It is criminal how thin you sliced that!



2"..............


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 22, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 22, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 109581



It is way too early to see this...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 22, 2016)

@Don Ratcliff - My wife was reading over my shoulder yesterday and says I have to be nice to you for a couple weeks. So I apologize. I'll be nice and not comment on the interesting things spellcheck does to your outstanding eloquence. Let me know if you need to send me some Koa to show you accept my apology.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 22, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> @Don Ratcliff - My wife was reading over my shoulder yesterday and says I have to be nice to you for a couple weeks. So I apologize. I'll be nice and not comment on the interesting things spellcheck does to your outstanding eloquence. Let me know if you need to send me some Koa to show you accept my apology.


You do not deserve your wife. A gift for you is not necessary as it was her awesomeness that altered your assault. "NO KOA FOR YOU!"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 22, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 109581


I know this is mocking me, but that's awesome. Is that a mini corn dog were you ate the breading off and have 2 weenies in your mouth? *SNAP* You go girl!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 22, 2016)

Preying on addicts is the right thing to do- would not want them to suffer through withdrawls..... pacific northwest dominant firewood- west side Madrone

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 22, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Preying on addicts is the right thing to do- would not want them to suffer through withdrawls..... pacific northwest dominant firewood- west side Madrone
> 
> View attachment 109585
> 
> View attachment 109586 View attachment 109587

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 22, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 109592



Looks to me like ya have a body hair problem sorta like @Brink

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 22, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Looks to me like ya have a body hair problem sorta like @Brink


Shuuut uuppp...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 22, 2016)

You totally sang along to this....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 22, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Jul 22, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> 2"..............


Oh my!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 22, 2016)

When you zoom in close you can actually see they are pretzels. You can also see the state on Connecticut has green sky's for some reason.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 22, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> How many Lloyds in a board foot?



220, 221 whatever it takes

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Brink (Jul 22, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Looks to me like ya have a body hair problem sorta like @Brink



I don't have a hair problem. It's not a problem. Only problems are y'allz hairless man-cubs 



Don Ratcliff said:


> When you zoom in close you can actually see they are pretzels. You can also see the state on Connecticut has green sky's for some reason.



The green sky is comes from Boston, east wind blows it all over New England.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 22, 2016)

That was actually New Hampshire....
Where I'll be stopping on the way home to load up on tax free booze!!! Nice big bottles too...
Screw your Connecticut booze tax tax man!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 23, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I admit to having a problem............
> 
> and this should be dry in a few weeks....
> 
> ...


I want a 1 1/2" thick slab of that!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 23, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 109581


They would look more natural if you stuck them in your nose.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 23, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Preying on addicts is the right thing to do- would not want them to suffer through withdrawls..... pacific northwest dominant firewood- west side Madrone
> 
> View attachment 109585
> 
> View attachment 109586 View attachment 109587


There ought to be a law! That's just not right!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 23, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 109592


Now that's just plain ugly!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 23, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I know this is mocking me, but that's awesome. Is that a mini corn dog were you ate the breading off and have 2 weenies in your mouth? *SNAP* You go girl!



Mocking you? Neverrr.....I was just trying to look like the cool kids...


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 23, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Mocking you? Neverrr.....I was just trying to look like the cool kids...


Oh marc... you are not looking at the wrong kids. I am the furthest thing for the cool kids. At work we had a fund raiser and the manager that had the most money stuffed in his/her envelop got shaved into the pool. Guess what manager was disposed so much that he walked the plank. I was however prepared for safety sake.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 23, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Oh marc... you are not looking at the wrong kids. I am the furthest thing for the cool kids. At work we had a fund raiser and the manager that had the most money stuffed in his/her envelop got shaved into the pool. Guess what manager was disposed so much that he walked the plank. I was however prepared for safety sake.
> 
> View attachment 109729



They shaved you in the pool????? Hope they cleaned the filters after that.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 23, 2016)

Well at least it wasn't filled with sharks....


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 23, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> They shaved you in the pool????? Hope they cleaned the filters after that.


Shoved, I mean shoved...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 23, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Shoved, I mean shoved...



Suuuuuure you did.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 23, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 23, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


>



Looks like we've been mixing both the red and blue pills lately....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 23, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 23, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 23, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 23, 2016)

Poor Gilligan... him and his grandfather clock tied to a palm tree while the hurricane blows over and can't defend himself!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 23, 2016)

I go to watch Star Trek and you knuckleheads run a muck. Who the hell showed @rocky1 how to make a meme? Y'all need to just stop that $hit right there. That could have paradoxical ramifications. (It was a good one though)

Tell me again how this motley crew on my ADDICT thread does not have a problem. I am starting to think I need to get paid for my service to WB. Like the fabled pied piper I have led the undesirable elements away from the more important efforts of actual people needing help and design inspiration. So I say to @Kevin and @Kenbo


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 24, 2016)

I took college courses to learn such ridiculousness! Department head took over the Photoshop class after the instructor went on maternity leave. Was a damn good thing her father and I were friends, and she liked me, or I'd have probably failed Photoshop. I taught her more about the program than they taught me. Argued 2 points on test on the last lesson in the book, and 5 on the final exam. She had to regrade everyone's tests!! I was right on all but one point.

Good to see you haven't blown away!! Looks like the storm is breaking up, and all the palm fronds on the roof should stay put tonight!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> I took college courses to learn such ridiculousness! Department head took over the Photoshop class after the instructor went on maternity leave. Was a damn good thing her father and I were friends, and she liked me, or I'd have probably failed Photoshop. I taught her more about the program than they taught me. Argued 2 points on test on the last lesson in the book, and 5 on the final exam. She had to regrade everyone's tests!! I was right on all but one point.
> 
> Good to see you haven't blown away!! Looks like the storm is breaking up, and all the palm fronds on the roof should stay put tonight!



When I took my Open Water SCUBA test through the YMCA (one of the better courses actually) would you believe I had to correct 3 questions on the test! When I turned in my test I told the instructor you have 3 questions on this test that cannot possibly be answered - I marked them and explained why. He looked at me incredulously and said he'd been using that test for years and it wasn't possible. I just walked out knowing he'd read them. The next time I saw him was when I went in for my first rental and I asked him about the 3 questions. He said "I rewrote them. Thanks for pointing them out".

Sometimes you got be a horse's ass to get anything done. You'd think Don could get anything done in that case . . .

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2016)

So I google Pupule ulu lāʻau ʻanoʻi and this is what comes up.....



 

That was a big damn help.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 24, 2016)

All roads lead to Brink

You'll learn, grasshopper seat boy

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 24, 2016)

Brink said:


> All roads lead to Brink



Hey!!' That's my line!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 24, 2016)

Kevin said:


> So I google Pupule ulu lāʻau ʻanoʻi and this is what comes up.....
> 
> View attachment 109793
> 
> That was a big damn help.



You gotta break it down mon.
Crazy tree/forest guy....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 24, 2016)

Or in his case, crazy wood guy....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 24, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Hey!!' That's my line!!



Mine, now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 24, 2016)

Kevin said:


> When I took my Open Water SCUBA test through the YMCA (one of the better courses actually) would you believe I had to correct 3 questions on the test! When I turned in my test I told the instructor you have 3 questions on this test that cannot possibly be answered - I marked them and explained why. He looked at me incredulously and said he'd been using that test for years and it wasn't possible. I just walked out knowing he'd read them. The next time I saw him was when I went in for my first rental and I asked him about the 3 questions. He said "I rewrote them. Thanks for pointing them out".
> 
> Sometimes you got be a horse's ass to get anything done. You'd think Don could get anything done in that case . . .
> 
> View attachment 109791




So the Don Ratcliff award is awarded to Don Ratcliff? Am I reading this correctly?

I would like to thank all of the little people that have made this possible... First, the small but annoying @Kevin and @ripjack13 who is always there to either back me up or toss me under the bus depending on the wind. Lets not forget @Schroedc He can always be counted on to twist the knife in the most loving of ways. @Tony without you there would be no filler between the funny jokes. But who could forget @Brink the grumpy monkey who speaks in riddles and acronyms. Without you I would have at least 200 less posts and memes and may not be winning this award.

For me this award is an honor, it represents the strongest part of a majestic mammal, as well as representative of my most valuable asset in my marriage. I accept this award with the great pride and Amour-propre for the esteemed member of WB whos namesake this award has been adorned.

There are so many others that I should recognize, but I am sorry this award has made me so emotional I struggle with thinking clearly to remember all of the really little people like @rocky1 @SENC and @Mike1950 Please understand your love for me is truly unrequited...

Reactions: Great Post 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 24, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> So the Don Ratcliff award is awarded to Don Ratcliff? Am I reading this correctly?
> 
> I would like to thank all of the little people that have made this possible... First, the small but annoying @Kevin and @ripjack13 who is always there to either back me up or toss me under the bus depending on the wind. Lets not forget @Schroedc He can always be counted on to twist the knife in the most loving of ways. @Tony without you there would be no filler between the funny jokes. But who could forget @Brink the grumpy monkey who speaks in riddles and acronyms. Without you I would have at least 200 less posts and memes and may not be winning this award.
> 
> ...



Don- I fixed your formatting so the quote block before your acceptance speech didn't look like a steaming pile of what comes most frequently from the afore mentioned animal part.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 24, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Don- I fixed your formatting so the quote block before your acceptance speech didn't look like a steaming pile of what comes most frequently from the afore mentioned animal part.


I just got excited from the honor... It has passed, so I will resume not speaking to you now...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 24, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I just got excited from the honor... It has passed, so I will resume not speaking to you now...



Now? Or was then now? Or will now eventually be then? When will now be now?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 24, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Now? Or was then now? Or will now eventually be then? When will now be now?


Since now was then than then is now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2016)

We just finished eating tacos at a place called Fuzzy's Tacos. But the tacos weren't fuzzy. But they were damn good. Back on the road.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 24, 2016)

Kevin said:


> We just finished eating tacos at a place called Fuzzy's Tacos. But the tacos weren't fuzzy. But they were damn good. Back on the road.....


The fuzzy part comes later when you are asking yourself "WHY!? did I eat at a place called Fuzzy's tacos."

Good luck with that...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 24, 2016)

Thanks Don. As I was reading this, I couldn't help but think of you saying it like this.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 24, 2016)

More emotional. Like this...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 24, 2016)

Oh even better!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 25, 2016)

So I am easily going to break 1000 messages in 2 months. That is dedication to my addiction ri-chair. Not to mention some kind of record no doubt. I have passed up some founding members with my verbal diarrhea...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 25, 2016)

Greeaaat....now he's looking for another trophy ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 25, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Greeaaat....now he's looking for another trophy ...


At least the other half...


----------



## SENC (Jul 25, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Greeaaat....now he's looking for another trophy ...


Verbal Turd Herding Award?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 25, 2016)

SENC said:


> Verbal Turd Herding Award?


If it is my verbal, who are the turds I am herding? While you think on that I am going to take a moment to formulate a MEME that will spell it out for you. (maniacal laugh here)

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 25, 2016)

Brink said:


> View attachment 109883


No?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 25, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 25, 2016)

Something someone said to me once about quality over quantity......

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 26, 2016)

I have made he cut...

Not sure if this is the cool kid team or the breakfast club but I'm in it now...

*Kevin*
*Wood is good.*
Male, from Texas
Monkeys, Canadians,* Hawaiians*, Yankees, Okies, Plasterers, there goes the neighborhood.......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 26, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> So I am easily going to break 1000 messages in 2 months. That is dedication to my addiction ri-chair. Not to mention some kind of record no doubt. I have passed up some founding members with my verbal diarrhea...





ripjack13 said:


> Greeaaat....now he's looking for another trophy ...



Go ahead and send him the Diarrhea Trophy! Make sure you put it in a zip lock this time. Last winner got in trouble with USPS- it was a little messy in the Padded envelope.....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 26, 2016)

Well...thats a sh**ty idea.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 26, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------

